# Nozzle Tips



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Giving some thought to some TeeJet Drift Guard sprayer tips that would deliver a medium droplet instead of the fine droplet I am now using, These will be used to deliver glyphosate, pesticide, and basically 2-4d type herbicide for the majority of use.

See any problem with medium droplets for the above type spraying?

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I use a corse droplet size for all that you mentioned. I use blue AIXR's at 8 mph, 14 gpa and a pressure around 60 psi.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

TeeJet has just uploaded a bunch videos onto YouTube recently. Some nice info on there.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCylj3ypzMCP_uPg6PCmd2cQ/videos?shelf_id=0&sort=dd&view=0

The sprayer here has TeeJet TP8003 Visiflo Flat Spray nozzles in it. 80˚ spray angle, 20" apart. We set it up for 20 gallons per acre at 4 mph for glyphosate on Corn running about 30psi. With these nozzles pushed much higher pressure and it's more like a fog machine. Would to see some larger droplet nozzles in it but these have worked out well so far. It's a 110 gallon Fimco with 28' boom.

I like this video, not from TeeJet but it really shows the difference between std. flat spray tips and air induced tips. They show what happens with different sprayer pressures too.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Only time you really need fine droplets are for spraying fungicides.

We stick to med to large droplets for burndown and applying residual herbicides.

60 foot boom, 8-10 mph, 7.5-10 GPA. Don't recall the pressure but around 45-60 depending on ground speed and GPA.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Actually I need to add to that:

You need fine droplets for best coverage for fungicides, but velocity to get thru the canopy and cover as much as possible, especially on soybeans. Its a toughie actually, fine drops don't tend to penetrate much, large drops penetrate but lack coverage.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Learned the above when soybean rust was a real possibility awhile back, has never made it here yet. We also plant in 15" rows so may not be near the problem.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just switched mine to the teejet blue air induced dual fan......should give good coverage coming and going.....just put them on today


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> TeeJet has just uploaded a bunch videos onto YouTube recently. Some nice info on there.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCylj3ypzMCP_uPg6PCmd2cQ/videos?shelf_id=0&sort=dd&view=0
> 
> ...


The wider the spray angle, the finer the droplets. 110 degree nozzles make more fine droplets than 80 degree nozzles, and 80 degree makes more fines than 60 degree nozzles... of course 80's are the most popular, because with 60's you have to run the nozzle farther away (higher above the target) to get the correct pattern overlap.

Of course the higher the pressure, the more fines... Best way to minimize fines and drift is to select the nozzle delivering the gallons per acre you want at the lowest pressure you can reasonably use... with a little "cushion" up or down on the pressure as needed.

Later! OL J R


----------

